#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Blockchain and Cryptocurrency >  >  Blockchain Technology is the new BUZZ word!

## Shana

Hey guys,

As you all know, everybody talks about Blockchain technology nowadays. Actually, I didn't have any idea on what it is, until I read upon the subject.
So I myself once wrote one in a blog to give a "not-so-brief" introduction on Blockchain Technology.

Whoever wants to REALLY know what it means, _go through this._ 

Let me know if you come across any issues or doubts on the topic.

Enjoy!

----------


## MDilbara

> Hey guys,
> 
> As you all know, everybody talks about Blockchain technology nowadays. Actually, I didn't have any idea on what it is, until I read upon the subject.
> So I myself once wrote one in a blog to give a "not-so-brief" introduction on Blockchain Technology.
> 
> Whoever wants to REALLY know what it means, _go through this._ 
> 
> Let me know if you come across any issues or doubts on the topic.
> 
> Enjoy!



@gobi, I read your blog. A good read! Keep it up

----------


## Bhavya

> Hey guys,
> 
> As you all know, everybody talks about Blockchain technology nowadays. Actually, I didn't have any idea on what it is, until I read upon the subject.
> So I myself once wrote one in a blog to give a "not-so-brief" introduction on Blockchain Technology.
> 
> Whoever wants to REALLY know what it means, _go through this. 
> _
> 
> Let me know if you come across any issues or doubts on the topic.
> ...


Gobi, i read your blog,got the brief idea of blockchain technology,
A nice read !

----------


## Shana

> Gobi, i read your blog,got the brief idea of blockchain technology,
> A nice read !


Thanks parijat23! It wasn't so brief, too long in my opinion. I'll have to make another article going deep into the topic though.

----------


## Bhavya

> Thanks parijat23! It wasn't so brief, too long in my opinion. I'll have to make another article going deep into the topic though.


yeah the Article was long !, i meant to say that i got the brief understanding of what is blockchain technology.because it's a new thing for me.before reading your article i have zero knowledge in it.

----------


## Neo

> Hey guys,
> 
> As you all know, everybody talks about Blockchain technology nowadays. Actually, I didn't have any idea on what it is, until I read upon the subject.
> So I myself once wrote one in a blog to give a "not-so-brief" introduction on Blockchain Technology.
> 
> Whoever wants to REALLY know what it means, _go through this._ 
> 
> Let me know if you come across any issues or doubts on the topic.
> 
> Enjoy!


Hello Gobi, Thank you for sharing. the article is well constructed and simplified to understand the technology appropriately. I would also like to share a short and simplified video explanation here.




There are significant advantages of this technology especially for cyber security/data privacy. I would like to see and learn more on how this technology can be used in different industries effectively.

----------


## Shamee

Hey Gobi, It was a nice article... But its good talk more about current trends in Blockchain and bit technology. Some more points on ways of handling bit currency as it is not popular among more people in our country. Just an idea from me...

----------


## Assassin

> Hey guys,
> 
> As you all know, everybody talks about Blockchain technology nowadays. Actually, I didn't have any idea on what it is, until I read upon the subject.
> So I myself once wrote one in a blog to give a "not-so-brief" introduction on Blockchain Technology.
> 
> Whoever wants to REALLY know what it means, _go through this._ 
> 
> Let me know if you come across any issues or doubts on the topic.
> 
> Enjoy!


Relay Great, I don't clearly know about Blockchain technology earlier before.

----------


## Shana

> @gobi, I read your blog. A good read! Keep it up


Thank you MDilbara.

----------


## Shana

> Hello Gobi, Thank you for sharing. the article is well constructed and simplified to understand the technology appropriately. I would also like to share a short and simplified video explanation here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are significant advantages of this technology especially for cyber security/data privacy. I would like to see and learn more on how this technology can be used in different industries effectively.


yeah. Actually i went through this video in my research to find the correct explanation. A very good find.

----------


## Shana

> yeah the Article was long !, i meant to say that i got the brief understanding of what is blockchain technology.because it's a new thing for me.before reading your article i have zero knowledge in it.


Thank you so much. I got into this because I had zero knowledge in it before. I wanted to know what it really was and I went through more than 20 resources to get it to this point.

----------


## Shana

> Hey Gobi, It was a nice article... But its good talk more about current trends in Blockchain and bit technology. Some more points on ways of handling bit currency as it is not popular among more people in our country. Just an idea from me...


An excellent suggestion. But that article was written for those who wanted to know the meaning behind the word Blockchain. And as for your suggestion, I'm focusing on it. First of all, I need to get a clear understanding on handling cryptos. I'll let you know when I'm done.

----------


## Shana

> Relay Great, I don't clearly know about Blockchain technology earlier before.


Thank you!

----------


## Bhavya

> Thank you so much. I got into this because I had zero knowledge in it before. I wanted to know what it really was and I went through more than 20 resources to get it to this point.


That's Great :Smile: ,A very big thumbs up for your effort  :Thumbs: 
I can say your hard work paid off.

----------


## Shana

> That's Great,A very big thumbs up for your effort 
> I can say your hard work paid off.


Thank you parijat23!

----------


## zafris

> Hey guys,
> 
> As you all know, everybody talks about Blockchain technology nowadays. Actually, I didn't have any idea on what it is, until I read upon the subject.
> So I myself once wrote one in a blog to give a "not-so-brief" introduction on Blockchain Technology.
> 
> Whoever wants to REALLY know what it means, _go through this._ 
> 
> Let me know if you come across any issues or doubts on the topic.
> 
> Enjoy!


It's my first time, and I looking for Blockchain information. Your post is quite old, but i'm going to read your blog.

----------

